# CM9 for Galaxy S III (T-Mobile, AT&T & Sprint)



## Aaron (Jun 15, 2011)

Just incase no one heard yet, CM9 nightlies are out for the T-Mobile, AT&T and Sprint versions of the GS3.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/07/11/official-cyanogenmod-9-nightlies-arrive-for-samsung-galaxy-s-iii-on-att-sprint-and-t-mobile-but-not-verizon-of-course/


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm assuming it's aosp?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aaron (Jun 15, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> I'm assuming it's aosp?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


Yup, based on AOSP, just thought since I didn't see a thread about the news I'd make one .


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

FYI, US GS3 devices are called "d2tmo" "d2att" and "d2spr". That's very non-obvious.


----------

